# LGB 65001 not working with NCE



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

I just bought an NCE PH10R. I have an LGB Mogul with a LGB 65001 American Sound unit in the tender. It all worked fine until I hooked up my new system. The Mogul works, but the sound unit doesn't. It is getting power because the standing sound comes on as soon as I place it on the track. However, it does not chuff, whistle, bell or make any other sound. Is this a known issue? I have tried programming the tender on the test track by itself and with the engine. The Procab doesn't recognize the sound unit when it is separated from the engine. Probably doesn't when it is connected either. I am not sure what to do here.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 65001 should work all by itself on DCC. Ships at address 3 from the manufacturer. Do make sure the super cap power backup is disconnected when trying to program this unit.


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you. I don't have super caps but that is good to know. 
I am going to try and reprogram the tender on my old MTS program track and see what happens.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You should not have issues programming it with NCE, note there are paged and register modes available.


Are you programming on the main or using service mode with the NCE system?


Greg


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

I am using the programming track. Not sure what paged and register modes are.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

read the manual... its not a lot


i found threads on reprogramming your decoder.... and being old it might need paged mode


do you have the manual on your sound unit? if not, download that too..


Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I had no issues with the 6500X sound units using either of my Zimo systems (MX1 or MX10), but I do have them as the only thing on my programming track without the super caps.


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

I figured out the problem. It needs to be run on short address to get the sounds to work. If I enter it as the long address it won't activate even though the engine is number 19. So 19 works, 019 and 0019 don't. The loco will do the long addresses but not the sound card. Strange because the paperwork says it can have a long address of up to 255 so entering 019 should work. 
The decoder in it doesn't get recognized on the programming track and that is where paged and direct modes work. I can program it on the Main. However, I tried reassigning CVs 131, 132, and 133 to move those sounds around so the horn and bell buttons activate the correct sounds. It did not work. I even tried by using my LGB system. 
For now, this engine won't have the whistle and horn buttons working correctly either.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

short and long addresses are not merely the size of the number, but how you enter the number from the throttle and how the number is stored in the decoder.


you can have long address 3 and short address 3 and they are called differently and handled differently in the decoder.


your sound decoder does not handle ANY long address apparenty


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Do not enter the leading 0, try just entering 19.


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

yes. 19 is the only way I can get the sound to work. 019 and 0019 don't work.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Of course, since they are long addresses...


----------

